# 2d hdtv to 3d hdtv



## HE-MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

is there any device that can turn my led hdtv into a 3d hdtv......
also if there is one plz give the details, price and possibly a link...


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 18, 2013)

HE-MAN said:


> is there any device that can turn my led hdtv into a 3d hdtv......
> also if there is one plz give the details, price and possibly a link...


3D converters are there in the market which can convert your 2d programs into 3d however, I am wondering whether your 2d screens are capable of showing 3d content or not. Because this is the major hurdle at times for 2d screens that fail to deliver 3d converted content and at that moment your 3d converter is left for no use. So better try to check whether your screen is capable of doing so or not!


----------



## Minion (Jan 18, 2013)

HE-MAN said:


> is there any device that can turn my led hdtv into a 3d hdtv......
> also if there is one plz give the details, price and possibly a link...



not possible 3D tvs uses different type panel.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 21, 2013)

Minion said:


> not possible 3D tvs uses different type panel.



If the refresh rate of a 2D TV is high enough, it would be technically possible to make a 2D TV into an active 3D TV.  It would be impossible to convert it to a passive 3D screen because passive 3D screens need a special layer in the panel to polarize the "left" and "right" pictures of a 3D image.  However, as far as I know, there is no way to make a 2D TV into a 3D one simply with an add-on.  You will have to purchase a TV specifically with 3D capabilities.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Minion (Jan 21, 2013)

^^wow i didn't know that.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 21, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^^wow i didn't know that.



Have you ever heard of Nvidia's 3D vision?  They work with any monitor, regardless of whether or not it was originally a 3D monitor.  You have to purchase a kit, which comes with Nvidia's 3D Vision glasses and an IR receiver (this gives the active 3D glasses the signal to switch to left or right eyes).  After installing the program, you can get 3D on your computer.  However, like I mentioned before, this is not available for TVs, as the 3D Vision kit is only available for computers.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 21, 2013)

^

Sorry but as far as I know, it doesn't work that way. Nvidia 3D vision kit is compatible only with 120hz 3D monitors that are certified 3D vision compatible by Nvidia on its official site. It can't be used with 2D monitors.

However, there is a piece of kit that can make a normal 2D TV display 3D, I forgot the name (will update if I recollect). It's like a bluray player (visually)

EDIT: Got it, see this link

Gene Dolgoff's Instant 3D Converter | Digital Trends


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Sorry but as far as I know, it doesn't work that way. Nvidia 3D vision kit is compatible only with 120hz 3D monitors that are certified 3D vision compatible by Nvidia on its official site. It can't be used with 2D monitors.
> 
> ...



Whoops!  I actually meant that you will need a 120 Hz monitor in order for 3D Vision to work, which goes back to my original post where I said that "if the refresh rate is high enough, it is technically possible to make a 2D monitor into a 3D one".  I guess a 60 Hz monitor COULD technically work if someone worked out the proper drivers for them, but it would look very choppy and blurry.  I believe most 120 Hz monitors come with a 3D ready certification.  Thanks for the correction.  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Jan 23, 2013)

Your HD TV can't perform as 3D TV unless it is not "3D ready TV". 3D Ready means that the television has capabilities of minimum 120 Hz refresh rate. However, it does not guarantee what the display technology itself will be (It could use active shutter glasses like Samsung and Sony, or polarized glasses like LG, etc) but it provides reassurance that the television is capable of displaying content in 3D.


----------



## utsav bhandari (Jan 24, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Sorry but as far as I know, it doesn't work that way. Nvidia 3D vision kit is compatible only with 120hz 3D monitors that are certified 3D vision compatible by Nvidia on its official site. It can't be used with 2D monitors.
> 
> ...


I am in doubt here; *”you said Nvidia 3D vision kit is compatible only with 120hz 3D monitors that are certified 3D vision compatible by Nvidia on its official site”*. I want to ask why one would need a 3d kit when they already have a 120Hz 3D monitor? This discussion is all about converting 2d TV into 3D but this point has put me in doubt


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 24, 2013)

Basically, 3D desktop monitors are Nvidia 3D vision based. So the transmitter and glasses come from Nvidia. So you need the Nvidia 3D vision Kit along with the 3D monitor. Otherwise you cannot view 3D.

However Passive 3D monitors, like ones from LG do not need Nvidia 3D vision kit and come with their own LG 3D glasses.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 1, 2013)

basically not possible right now thanks guys


----------



## kevuken (Feb 6, 2013)

You can simply watch anaglyph 3d movies with red and blue glasses. Kmplayer can convert 3d movies in to anaglyph movies. There are ways to watch 3d movies in 2d tv. Just google. You can definitly get some more ideas.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Feb 7, 2013)

kevuken said:


> You can simply watch anaglyph 3d movies with red and blue glasses. Kmplayer can convert 3d movies in to anaglyph movies. There are ways to watch 3d movies in 2d tv. Just google. You can definitly get some more ideas.



In my opinion, anaglyph 3D is just not worth it.  The anaglyph will shift the colors of the original image into more red and blue, so it actually gets a bit distracting after a while.  It was cool to see over a decade ago, but it just won't cut it today.  Stick with passive or active 3D -- but (of course) I would recommend passive 3D.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Feb 13, 2013)

kevuken said:


> You can simply watch anaglyph 3d movies with red and blue glasses. Kmplayer can convert 3d movies in to anaglyph movies. There are ways to watch 3d movies in 2d tv. Just google. You can definitly get some more ideas.



Isn't Anaglyph 3D is for kids? I don't find it interesting compared to today's 3D technology.


----------

